

MongoDB Raises $150M, Ready to Take Down Oracle - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20131005/database-company-mongodb-raises-150m-to-chip-away-at-oracle/

======
eip
MongoDB probably has the best marketing team in the world. Unfortunately for
them they don't have the technology to back it up.

I am sure Larry is losing sleep over this. Lol.

